# diy PVC overflow question?



## nickquinteros (Sep 17, 2014)

so I've been looking around to try and build a PVC pipe overflow. I was thinking about making it with 1" PVC but I had some questions. so first I found out on some forums that a few people that made their own overflow didn't get enough water flowing out of the tank and had their tank spilling water. so my question is, would a 1" inch pipe be a good enough diameter to keep up with my powerhead in a sump. my power head is rated at 345gph at 0ft but it's sitting roughly 3 feet below my water line so it's probably lower than that. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

According to UaruJoey (The King of DIY), these are the volume numbers for gravity flow capacities: 1/2" pipe = 90GPH, 3/4" = 220, 1" = 375, 1.25" = 580, 1.5" = 840, 2" = 1500.

Joe


----------



## us2000ua (Sep 2, 2014)

The best bulletproof system is to drill the tank and install Beananimal type overflow. Search ytube for ghost overflow. It's silent and impossible to flood, but you need sump.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had a very similar set up running for 3 years now. No problems. It is a little gurgly though. If I had a time machine, I'd go back and set up a beananimal overflow


----------

